

Encyclopedia Frown - tokenadult
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/bitwise/2014/12/wikipedia_editing_disputes_the_crowdsourced_encyclopedia_has_become_a_rancorous.single.html

======
anindyabd
Such a sad state of affairs. I hope Wikipedia gets its act together. The
attitude of the "established" editors toward new editors and female editors is
particularly disturbing. I admire the site and its mission, but the execution
needs to be far better.

